# Audi S3 Steering MF Wheel w/ Airbag Group Buy Feeler...



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i am looking to gauge interest in how many ppl would be interested in purchasing an s3 steering wheel w/ airbag. i would like to present this to a few vendors but would like a ballpark figure of how many ppl would be interested. also i would like to organize it that the vendor will collect all the money and do the shipping instead of me personally collecting the funds and then shipping to each buyer. i think that would work best for everyone and would also put many buyers at ease who may not know (of) me around here... 
so lets have it, anyone here interested?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*
Group Buy List:
1) FreeGolf / S-Line Badge / DSG
2) ODY / S-Line Badge / 6MT
3) SJB2 / S-Line Badge / DSG
4) ZGuitarman / S-Line Badge / DSG
5) BDI / S-Line / DSG
6) Neu318 / S-Line / DSG
7) Punka3driver / undecided / DSG
8) Rick89 / S3 / DSG
9) Grubble / S3 / DSG
10) Gearshifter6 / S3 / 6MT
11) Divo / S-Line Badge / 6MT
12) White_A3 / undecided / 6MT
13) xnox202 / S-Line Badge / DSG
14) Vanquish / undecided
15) AlaskaDG / S-Line Badge / DSG
16) Sciblades / S3 / 6MT
17) MK21.8TGuy / S-Line Badge / DSG
18) alcantara4
19) tp. / S-Line / DSG
20) DarkW1sh
21) cleanA3

*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by FreeGolf at 3:34 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Audi S3 Steering MF Wheel w/ Airbag Group Buy Feeler... (FreeGolf)*

Just an idea, many people will not want to misrepresent their cars by having the 'S3' logo on their steering wheel. Another option is to look for a Euro-spec TT S-Line FBSW (pics below) that is basically the same steering wheel, but it says 'S-Line' instead of 'S3'. 
Also, you will have to specify if you need a wheel with/without DSG paddles.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i should have been clear in the initial post. the badges are interchangeable. the vendor i have in mind can put in any badge you like. s3, sline, etc. i for one would never put a badge on a car that isnt what the car is.


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm in for:
-S-Line Badge
-No DSG Paddles


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

Group Buy List:
1) FreeGolf / S-Line Badge / DSG
2) ODY / S-Line Badge / 6MT
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## SJB2 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: (ODY)*

I am interested put me in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zguitarman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (SJB2)*

I'm in as well
SLine/DSG


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

FreeGolf, can you get a price range on these... See what we are looking at. Lets see what the biggest price break is and aim for that many ppl to purchase it.


----------



## SJB2 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: (ODY)*

shoot put mine as DSG my bad


----------



## SJB2 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: (SJB2)*

and I don't care about the badge but Sline would be my 1st pick,
Sorry today has been a long day at work already


----------



## BDI (Nov 7, 2002)

If the price is right,
S-Line, Silver Stitching, DSG for me.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (BDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDI* »_If the price is right,
S-Line, Silver Stitching, DSG for me.

Same here.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Audi S3 Steering MF Wheel w/ Airbag Group Buy Feeler... (kwanja_a3)*



kwanja_a3 said:


> Just an idea, many people will not want to misrepresent their cars QUOTE]
> I really detest people who try to change the appearance of their car and put on false badges and stickers. They are such POSERS!!!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Audi S3 Steering MF Wheel w/ Airbag Group Buy Feeler... (tcardio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ODY* »_FreeGolf, can you get a price range on these... See what we are looking at. Lets see what the biggest price break is and aim for that many ppl to purchase it.

i want to get at least 8-10 ppl, then shop around i have on vendor in particular who i have purchased euro parts from in the past. i will shop around though, best price from the most reputable vendor takes the cake imo.

_Quote, originally posted by *BDI* »_If the price is right,
S-Line, Silver Stitching, DSG for me.

you got it.

_Quote, originally posted by *neu318* »_ Same here.

noted.


_Quote, originally posted by *tcardio* »_


kwanja_a3 said:


> I really detest people who try to change the appearance of their car and put on false badges and stickers. They are such POSERS!!!






kwanja_a3 said:


> same here, very common among a4 & 3/5series crowd to up-badge... idk why, just something i noticed. i absolutely hate it.


----------



## punka3driver (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (BDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BDI* »_If the price is right,
S-Line, Silver Stitching, DSG for me.


Same here as well.

However, for all you poser haters out there...I dont have an s-line or s3, so what should I put in there???


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

^^^X2
S-line(if there is nothing else i have no choice, even though my car is premium)
Silver stitching 
Dsg paddles for me


_Modified by rick89 at 1:25 PM 4/16/2010_


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

Put me in for S3 (I am a poser







) silver stitching with the DSG paddles, as long as the price isn't a gouge-fest. 
I don't have an S-Line or an S3 but keeping OEM parts as they are shouldn't detract from the fact that they are exactly what they are. (ie. S3 brakes on a A3 still means they are S3 brakes, doesn't mean your A3 is an S3.) Whatever you guys wanna badge/pose/debadge is up to you and regardless of other people's opinions, I say do whatever the hell you want to your ride!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (punka3driver)*

alright give me the weekend to work some magic and contact a few ppl. i will get some info soon. feel free to continue adding names... the more names the more buying power we have... (obviously this is not a commitment and is all based on pricing / availability but it helps with negotiating prices.)


_Quote, originally posted by *punka3driver* »_However, for all you poser haters out there...I dont have an s-line or s3, so what should I put in there???









i believe there is a blank plate available. i will double check.


----------



## gearshifter6 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm in for a 6 MT wheel. S3 badge for me too. Red stitching would be nice!


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

ok since i have s3 front and rear might aswell make mine S3 lol.


----------



## divo (Jun 12, 2007)

Depending on the cost ... count me in!
S-Line // 6MT


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (divo)*

I'm interested aswell, 
Not sure what badge yet though, any pics without the badge? / 6MT


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

To say I'm interested, yes I am.. DSG Paddles/S-line.


----------



## Vanquish (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (xnox202)*

Count me in if the numbers are right!


----------



## AlaskaDG (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Audi S3 Steering MF Wheel w/ Airbag Group Buy Feeler... (FreeGolf)*

S-Line, DSG - Thanks


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Audi S3 Steering MF Wheel w/ Airbag Group Buy Feeler... (FreeGolf)*

OMG! I haven't seen this much interest for a group buy on the 'tude in years! What a bunch of wheel whores!








BTW it's the best mod ever because it's SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!


_Modified by tcardio at 10:25 PM 4/16/2010_


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

i know this is a wicked turn out.. and a few weeks ago i was pricing this mod out...
as Jason (kwanja_a3) said this mod is sick cause you will enjoy driving your car every time you get in, the ride will feel nicer in your hands...not that i don't enjoy getting into my car now


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

do you guys have an approx price for these??


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i would be down for a 
s3- 6mt


----------



## MK2 1.8T GUY (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (sciblades)*

Does anyone have a ballpark on what this will cost? If its reasonable i'm in.
S-line badge, DSG Paddles.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

*My guess*, no less then $600 for non-multi-function... and no less then $700 for multi-function I then *assume* that it'll cost more for DSG as well. And by the way, that's just for the steering wheel. Then you have to get an airbag (*assume* $500+)


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

with out group buy pricing i can get TT-S Flat-Bottom w/ Airbag for $1145 shipped. hoping with the buying power we have now with almost 20 ppl we can get much better deal. 
i stumble across sets on ebay.co.uk / .de for $975+sh.
wheel alone (from US Vendors) is $745 and like krazyboi said airbag is anywhere between $400-$600 when purchasing single bag.


----------



## Kstyle (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

Is it possible to install and wire a wheel with controls to an a3 that came without?


----------



## alcantara4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm down for this. Add me to the list. I have an S-line with DSG.


----------



## Alkivar (Aug 9, 2009)

something to be aware of... the A8 and TT also use the same round airbag (only difference is the A8 bag has a chrome trim ring on the center of the bag) 
with shipping restrictions on the airbag (its explosive so no airmail) you may be better off doing a buy only for the steering wheel and getting airbags from a local dealer.


----------



## A3racer (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Alkivar)*

My dealer wanted to charge me $1,200 for a replacement airbag on my A3.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I would keep search ebay in germany/austria/UK because I bought mine for a just about $600 shipped from Germany with the airbag. You can even get a steering wheel, minus the airbag, and it still would have been cheaper than the dealership or any other website. just my 2 cents.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

count me in if price is right
all black with dsg


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: (Kstyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kstyle* »_Is it possible to install and wire a wheel with controls to an a3 that came without?
yes it will work no problem
And FYI, S3, TT-S, TT, R8 use the same harness and clockspring as our cars so only wheels for these cars are plug n play, any others i.e A8,RS6,RS4,S8 require some rewiring

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

can't we use the airbag we already have?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_can't we use the airbag we already have?

no s3 uses circular ones


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

sent out a few emails to some vendors hopefully hear back from them by monday... <fingers crossed>


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (A3racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3racer* »_My dealer wanted to charge me $1,200 for a replacement airbag on my A3.

Ouch, airbag only is ringing up as $650 for me.
Dave


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

both are fairly pricey hence the reason for group buy.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

oh yea add me a sline badge


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tp.* »_
no s3 uses circular ones


Can't we just stuff the existing airbag into the round hole, and maybe buy the round cover?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_
Can't we just stuff the existing airbag into the round hole, and maybe buy the round cover?

Even if you could, I wouldn't feel safe driving after, maybe that's just me


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
Even if you could, I wouldn't feel safe driving after, maybe that's just me










Since when was it ever about safety? I thought it was all about looks?!?!


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Since when was it ever about safety? I thought it was all about looks?!?!









I remember driving around forever with a Momo steering wheel on my 84 GTI.... Ya, it never had an airbag to begin with, but it didn't make me scared to drive it.... I guess its more about looks than safety for me.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Or in the old days with the American barges, steer the car fast into a turn, the whole car tilts outward, and the driver slides across the bench seat into the passenger side


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

okay so we have our first hiccup... we can do a group buy and get a group rate however there are some issues... please read what the first vendor has told me:
"Matching Ebay pricing on a bulk quantity like this, not going to happen. The Ebay steering wheels you see are leftovers, stolen, used, misrepresented and come in low quantities. I deal with a company overseas who deals with leftover non-used factory parts for some random items. They get inventory in such a random manner that it's impossible to do a bulk order through them.

Second concern is that to work a large discount the product must be exactly the same. So mixing leather styles, stitching colors, functions, paddles, etc will not yield the lowest possible pricing unfortunately.

Getting 18-20 airbags set is going to be very hard. It is unlikely Audi will want to release 20x airbags from ANY market without question. In many cases airbags now require VIN to order and most certainly they do not often release 20x of them in one shot.

I am happy to price out the steering wheels in bulk, say 10x with paddles and 10x without. The same S3 wheel with the same color and leather scheme. So let me know if that works for you and what specs you want on the steering wheel."
so long story short... we need to all agree on the same type of wheel and agree on the amount of ones with paddles and ones with out paddles... 
personally i can live with the plain tt-s flatbottom wheel which is all black with aerated leather on each side or the s3 wheel with the silver stitching. i think for group buy sake maybe if we did the all black it would be easiest for all? thoughts? input? feedback? please let me know so i may discuss with the vendor...


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

We should get what ever is easiest to source. i don't mind if there are a few changes. As long as we get something here its better then nothing.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

agreed. as stated earlier i think the wheel that matches everyone the best is the all black TT flat bottom MF wheel with the aerated leather on the sides... 









also if these wheels are anything like bmw wheels, we can get them all with paddles then just remove the paddles IF we cannot get 10 dsg and 10 non dsg buys.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

Couldn't agree more on that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

if you remove the dsg paddles there will be a hole there


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i could live with that if it means we save a substantial amount and get one wheel across the board...
noone will ever see those holes... however if the pricing difference is only a few dollars then its not worth it...


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Why not just take off the paddles and sell it to people who want to upgrade to paddles, or better yet buy all w/o paddles and everyone install their old paddles into this new steering wheel


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Why not just take off the paddles and sell it to people who want to upgrade to paddles, or better yet buy all w/o paddles and everyone install their old paddles into this new steering wheel


I've never looked at the back of a steering wheel w/o DSG, but I would assume if you bought the wheels w/o paddles, there would be no holes to retrofit...unless there are and they have plastic covers?!?! 
Someone report back (not that I care, b/c I don't need a wheel, but someone else may).


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Someone report back

No DSG paddle holes.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
No DSG paddle holes.


I had a feeling. Thanks for confirming.
Now go clean your floormats!


----------



## ODY (Jun 26, 2008)

any word of pricing???


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i received one set of quotes from one vendor... he asked me to not post them until he can confirm them once more with his supplier... 
i am waiting for a response from two others...


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_i received one set of quotes from one vendor... he asked me to not post them until he can confirm them once more with his supplier... 
i am waiting for a response from two others... 

does the pricing look promising atleast?


----------



## SJB2 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: (neu318)*

Any more updates?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (SJB2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neu318* »_does the pricing look promising atleast?

nothing jawdropping, impulse buying jump up out of your seat lets do this now...

_Quote, originally posted by *SJB2* »_Any more updates?









no. nothing changed in one hour. lol, but hopefully soon.


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Anyone know the implications of shipping to Australia? anyone care to help?
if so - Sline + DSG for me!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

idk, i would have to ask the vendor directly... another member from greece asked similar question... 
i received an email from another vendor last night saying they will have prices for me this evening...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

okay vendor one is out of the running after crunching numbers and trying to get a good deal going this is the second and last response:
"We worked on this group buy last night and unfortunately there just isn't much margin in these wheels, we are going to have to decline on this group buy. "
two vendors left in the running... let's see what happens.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Can't somebody source these from the original manufacturer of these wheels? I'm sure their price to Audi is only a small fraction of the price that Audi charges. If one is to build a A3 purely from replacement parts cost, it would cost over $100k.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

unfortunately i do not have any way connecting with the original mfg and secondly i doubt they deal directly with the public... much like recaro, they will not sell audi seats to the public.


----------



## DarkW1sh (Nov 19, 2008)

count me IN!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (DarkW1sh)*

I sent an email to the guy in germany that i got my wheel from since this seems like its nearing a dead-end. I'll let you know what I hear back.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

excellent... if anyone else has any other 'connects' please do not hesitate to contact them... the more vendors we have involved the more potential we have for getting the best price possible... even though the margins/mark-ups seem to be pretty narrow as it is.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

by the time you get the group buy together, the 2011's will roll in with the standard FBMFSW.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (tcardio)*

this may be true, however it still wont help the 2006-2008 owners... 
one thing i was thinking was since the 2011 have them as an option, will local vendors be able to get them at a better rate, and therefore maybe we should wait. that is the only thing i was thinking about when i read about the '11s and the FBSW.
in any event, second vendor has replied this is wheel only deal:
(10x) TT S-Line Flat-Bottom Multi-Function Steering Wheel (Silver or Black Stitching) - $685.40 each (Retail - $804.60)
(10x) TT S-Line Flat-Bottom Multi-Function Steering Wheel (DSG/Tip, Silver or Black Stitching) - $757.85 each (Retail - $889.65)

(10x) S3 Flat-Bottom Multi-Function Steering Wheel (Silver or Red Stitching) - $685.40 each (Retail - $804.60)
(10x) S3 Flat-Bottom Multi-Function Steering Wheel (DSG/Tip, Silver or Red Stitching) - $757.85 each (Retail - $889.65)
PunkA3 is working with a vendor who has limited supply but at an extremely attractive price. Basically it would be first come first serve providing they have what you want.
More details will be posted in the next day or so.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

prices look good, i hope this goes through within the next few weeks while the canadian dollar is still close to american.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

This doesn't include airbag, does it?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

the prices posted above are wheel alone... 
however punka3 has something brewing that blows away those prices... stay tuned for another day or so.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I hope it does include with an airbag!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

it does... complete package deal...


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

according to punka3 this is what is available:
TAKEN:








Available:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*

HOW MUCH HOW MUCH HOW MUCH!!!!















Any DSG ones available?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

the one dsg one is already taken, what is pictured below it is all that remains... 
quoted price is $790 complete w/ airbag & shipping. 7-10 day door to door. waiting for confirmation.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_the one dsg one is already taken, what is pictured below it is all that remains... 
quoted price is $790 complete w/ airbag & shipping. 7-10 day door to door. waiting for confirmation. 





































that's a great price. I guess I'll have to wait for another deal to come along.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i am waiting for confirmation from punka3. maybe he could chime in shortly when he gets the most recent email from the vendor indicating what exactly is available.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Where is blow away pricing?


----------



## punka3driver (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (FreeGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_i am waiting for confirmation from punka3. maybe he could chime in shortly when he gets the most recent email from the vendor indicating what exactly is available.

The vendor gets them as they come in...does not have a full stock. What is pictured is what is available...but I believe one of the non-dsg ones sold as well. I waiting to get the paypal address. The vendor assured me that as these sell, more will come in. Ive already made it clear to him that the DSG ones, as in the first pics, is desired. 
I would like to go on the record and say I have not ordered from this directly before. But, that is why you will use paypal for payment, so the transaction is assured. All of the information above is correct, $790 plus shipping for complete wheel with air bag and 7 - 10 business day shipping.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

okay. thanks.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

can you let us know when more DSG ones come in because i really would like to get one.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_Where is blow away pricing?

$790 all-in is the blow away pricing.
Most other places you'd be looking at ~$700 for thw wheel plus ~$600 for the airbag.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
$790 all-in is the blow away pricing.
Most other places you'd be looking at ~$700 for thw wheel plus ~$600 for the airbag.

FreeGolf quotes in one post that his wheels does not include the airbag and another post saying it does


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_FreeGolf quotes in one post that his wheels does not include the airbag and another post saying it does

This is coming from a source through punkA3. The original vendor was the no airbag pricing.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_FreeGolf quotes in one post that his wheels does not include the airbag and another post saying it does


Below is the deal you're looking for:

_Quote, originally posted by *FreeGolf* »_quoted price is $790 complete w/ airbag & shipping.


_Quote, originally posted by *punka3driver* »_$790 plus shipping for complete wheel with air bag and 7 - 10 business day shipping.

It appears that punka3 is the one who is in discussion with this $790 all-in dude.


----------



## BrillntRed06 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*

$790 isn't bad, but you can still find these cheaper on german ebay.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BrillntRed06)*

agreed. you can SOMETIMES find better deals, but its a crap shoot... i was hoping we could get some real steep discounts considering we have 20 potential buyers.

_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
It appears that punka3 is the one who is in discussion with this $790 all-in dude.

correct. the two vendors i was in discussion cannot come close to that price. one decided not to participate at all, the other said they can do ~$1200 package deal, or ~$750 for a wheel alone. neither of which are stellar deals imo.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Im in for the dsg one , need a better wheel for the wife's car


----------



## punka3driver (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (rick89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rick89* »_can you let us know when more DSG ones come in because i really would like to get one.

Will do. I have made it clear that based on the original list, those are the preferred type. I myself included am waiting on one of those. IMHO I like the badgeless aspect too, so I am not a poser


----------



## punka3driver (Jul 23, 2009)

*The final deal*

Ok. for all those interested in these FBSWs. I will email freegolf the latest available wheels so he can post the pics. I dont know how to post pics on this site as I am lame like that.
To purchase a wheel do the following:
First select a wheel by its photo ID number;
Second, email me, ([email protected]) so I can confirm that that wheel is still available as these are on a first come first serve basis. The vendor usually gets back to me within 12 hours and I will get back to you as soon as I can;
Third, when you receive confirmation from me that the wheel is still available, you will send paypal payment to: [email protected]
Payment is $860 for the complete wheel and shipping. In your paypal payment, indicate the wheel by the photo ID. Also, reference my email address so that you get this price.
Shipping is through Hungarian Post Office and will take 10 - 12 days.
Again, I have NOT used this vendor personally. However, using paypal SHOULD give your payment some kind of insurance. I have dealt with others on this site personally and hopefully they can vouch for me personally. I have all email correspondence with this vendor if any problems arise...however, I am confident that these will be smooth transactions.
Please wait for Freegolf's latest post with the wheel ID's.
As these wheels sell, the vendor will get more, and is actively trying to get more DSG wheels.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: The final deal (punka3driver)*

2020:








1837:








1748:








1696:








1619:








588:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

these are the wheels available... i have no affiliation with this vendor, nor have i purchased before. as punka3 posted, the cost and shipping is through paypal, and you should receive them between 10-12 days.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

hey will the styles of the dsg steering wheels vary or they will all look like the one posted. when i say styles i mean will there be one with silver paddle shifters on it?


_Modified by rick89 at 8:58 PM 4/27/2010_


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

have you seem this site TMTunning i think they have the real S3 wheel and its a better price some where arround $589
http://www.tmtuning.com/audi/

http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/m...3.jpg


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

damn i wonder if this vendor can source just the air bag then. only problem is those are not Dsg steering wheels those are manual.


_Modified by rick89 at 8:42 PM 4/27/2010_


----------



## punka3driver (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_have you seem this site TMTunning i think they have the real S3 wheel and its a better price some where arround $589
http://www.tmtuning.com/audi/

http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/m...3.jpg


The air bag is not included with those wheels.


----------



## punka3driver (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (rick89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rick89* »_damn i wonder if this vendor can source just the air bag then. only problem is those are not Dsg steering wheels those are manual.

_Modified by rick89 at 8:42 PM 4/27/2010_

The vendor is getting back to me on air bag only price. One of those wheels are DSG. He is trying to get more.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_have you seem this site TMTunning i think they have the real S3 wheel and its a better price some where arround $589


yes i have, and that doesnt include airbage or shipping. i have used tmtuning in the past and theyre a great vendor only problem is that price for wheel alone and with out mfa and paddles isnt great. if youre looking for wheel alone deals foreign sellers on the auction sites are the best way to go. imo.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

This group buy is fail.








You can buy the wheels direct from the Hungarian seller on eBay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220589248944&viewitem=&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2&category=33704#ht_500wt_1182). How many Hungarians do you know that are selling Audi steering wheels?
Thanks for the efforts FG. I think it's safe to say that right now, there's no way to get a bulk purchase going with the power to bring pricing down so it's every individual for themselves at this point. Audi keeps such a stranglehold on their parts division.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

unfortunately you are correct grubble... i was hoping for a different outcome but not much room for negotiation on these parts.


----------



## punka3driver (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_This group buy is fail.








You can buy the wheels direct from the Hungarian seller on eBay (http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220589248944&viewitem=&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2&category=33704#ht_500wt_1182). How many Hungarians do you know that are selling Audi steering wheels?
Thanks for the efforts FG. I think it's safe to say that right now, there's no way to get a bulk purchase going with the power to bring pricing down so it's every individual for themselves at this point. Audi keeps such a stranglehold on their parts division.



With all of this being said, I myself would like away to step away from the whole thing. I had contacted the ebay seller hoping to get better prices for larger quantities or going directly through paypal and without the seller paying ebay fees. I guess the price isnt good enough for most of those previously interested.
If you are still looking to purchase a wheel and rather than emailing me, me emailing the seller to make sure he still has individual wheels still available, just contact him directly. His email address is: [email protected] The price and paypal address is listed above.
AFAIK, all of the wheels posted are still available...including the one DSG one.
I tried along with freegolf to help the community out, but it didnt pan out. It seems it is no longer worth the effort. I tried.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^^^ LOL and yet another seemingly productive group buy takes a crap. This has happened with almost every group buy proposed in this forum. except for the Euro LED tails...
This happens like clock work


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (punka3driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punka3driver* »_I tried along with freegolf to help the community out, but it didnt pan out. It seems it is no longer worth the effort. I tried.

Props to you and Freegolf (who started this) to try to do something good for the community. Don't get me wrong on this being FAIL. Better to have tried than not have done jack all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_^^^ LOL and yet another seemingly productive group buy takes a crap. This has happened with almost every group buy proposed in this forum. except for the Euro LED tails...

hey, you miss 100% of the shots you dont take... it was worth a shot... worse case scenario nothing comes about best case scenario we all got a euro wheel at a discount... no harm no foul. (btw the euro springs group buy worked too, no?)

_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_
Props to you and Freegolf (who started this) to try to do something good for the community. Don't get me wrong on this being FAIL. Better to have tried than not have done jack all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks... we tried, didnt work out, maybe next time.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

worth trying again now that USDM '11 A3s have optional FBSW?


----------



## djcxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

I just placed an order for an 11 A3 (DSG/Quattro/Prem/Titanium) in Imola Yellow, and neither the dealer nor AOA could tell me if the FBSW was included or even available to order. I'm definitely interested in getting the FBSW but assumed that I'd end up ordering from OEMPlus and paying the whole enchilada for the wheel and round airbag. By the way MacCarbon will re-do the wheel in alcantara. Their website has an interesting configurator based on customizing the R8 wheel.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I just need an airbag :beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

FreeGolf said:


> worth trying again now that USDM '11 A3s have optional FBSW?


 Hopefully we can get better prices this time, I can't afford $1k right now


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

personally i dont think the mod is worth 1k+... $800-850 tops imo.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

we still doing gb?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

would like to revisit this, let's see what we come up with.


----------



## djcxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

I called OEM Plus and it's $770 for the airbag and over $900 for the steering wheel including the paddles. I tried Suncoast, which has been very good w/ Porsche Exclusive parts, but no luck w/ the Audi wheel. The wheel is very nice but the price point makes it difficult to justify. If a group buy price can be arranged I will be a customer.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Guys i actually prefer the RS6 wheel over the S3. its thicker feels better on my hand. 

I believe tcardio has one


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

djcxxx said:


> I called OEM Plus and it's $770 for the airbag and over $900 for the steering wheel including the paddles. I tried Suncoast, which has been very good w/ Porsche Exclusive parts, but no luck w/ the Audi wheel. The wheel is very nice but the price point makes it difficult to justify. If a group buy price can be arranged I will be a customer.


 same here... 800 area is comfortable for me anything in the 950+ range is just dumb.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

djcxxx said:


> I called OEM Plus and it's $770 for the airbag and over $900 for the steering wheel including the paddles. I tried Suncoast, which has been very good w/ Porsche Exclusive parts, but no luck w/ the Audi wheel. The wheel is very nice but the price point makes it difficult to justify. If a group buy price can be arranged I will be a customer.


 Good luck on getting Oem Plus to come down in price. He wouldn't do a group buy for his own family.


----------



## djcxxx (Jul 10, 2010)

The 11 A3 will be my first Audi so I have no experience w/ the marque, but my internet research has shown me that Audi has a considerable variation in equipment between markets. The Canadian A3 Titanium package doesn't have alcantara, the UK A3 has the FBSW available, and what appears to be different door handle trim. There are also several different steering wheels and airbags among the model lines. A more standard approach would seem more efficient and cost effective. It certainly makes it harder and more expensive to swap out OEM equipment.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Uber-A3 said:


> Good luck on getting Oem Plus to come down in price. He wouldn't do a group buy for his own family.


 hahaha, or discount. they're overpriced to begin with.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

Finally got this mod now, after all that searching and hard work.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i think freegolf died


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

tp. said:


> i think freegolf died


It would have had to have been since 3/12......

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...hizz-(post-your-pics)&p=76456370#post76456370


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)




----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

i has one for sale right now!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-with-airbag-and-paddle-shifters#post77255691



Untitled by Teh Sage, on Flickr


----------



## amanojyaku (May 3, 2012)

This mod is a great add-on. I got the s3 wheel for 375 and i was able to find a guy parting out his audi tt-rs airbag for 500$. so i spent 875 total. trust me, once you install the flatbottom wheel it's nice.

http://i1108.photobucket.com/albums/h414/amanojyaku1/20120421_161610.jpg


----------

